# Kompressor richtig einschleifen?



## siktuned (25. September 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin durch Zufall auf das Forum hier gestoßen und hoffe, jmd. kann mir helfen...

Also: Ich möchte gerne mit meiner Band (Drums, Git, Bass, Vox) etwas professioneller aufnehmen...
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass wir die ganzen Signale (BD, SN, 3Toms, 1OH, Git, Bass (DI) und Vox) einfach direkt ins Mischpult leiten (Behringer PMP5000) und das ganze dann über den Main2 Out in den Line-In des Rechners...

Was die Aufnahme selbst angeht, so bin ich recht zufrieden, sowohl was die qualität als auch die Latenz (ca 5ms) angeht, ich benutze dafür eine SB Live! Platinum und den freien kXProject ASIO-Treiber...

Was mich allerdings etwas stört sind die Dynamikunterschiede der einzelnen Instrumente, vor allem des Drumsets (wahrscheinlich weil ich Drummer bin )
So, nun hat unser Sänger einen Compressor/Gate aufgetrieben (Behringer Autocom MDX1500) und mit dem möchte ich nun ganz gerne mein Drumset insgesamt komprimieren...meine Frage ist daher: Wie stelle ich das am besten an? (also nicht nur einen einzelnen Kanal über Insert sondern alle Drum-Kanäle)

Wir haben auch ab dem nächsten Monat wieder Geld übrig, sodass wir auch evtl. noch Geräte anschaffen wollen, es wäre schön, wenn jmd. ein paar tips hätte, was man da zum aufnehmen noch so gut gebrauchen könnte (sollte natürlich preislich im Rahmen liegen...)

Vielen Dank schonmal

MfG


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Haben die Sub-Gruppen, worüber du dein Drumikt leitest, einen Insert? Falls Ja, das Drumkit auf Subgruppen 1+2 leiten, Kompressor/Gate in den Insert dort. Fertig. EDIT: Das setzt natürlich 2 Kanäle am Kompressor voraus.

Das einzige worauf du dann natürlich achten musst, ist natürlich, dass die Balance innerhalb des Drumkits stimmt (Ich pers. hasse es, wenn man die Snare nur erahnen kann)

EDIT: Für die Anschaffungsfrage: Habt ihr ne eigene PA? Falls ja, dann definitiv EQ's für die Summe der Mix-Console, falls ihr noch keine EQ's habt. So nen 31-Bänder gibts teilweise schon für gesundes Geld.

Falls ihr EQ's bereits habt: Ich erinner mich, dass ich mal nen Gig gemischt habe, wo ein COMBINATOR (oder heisst so ähnlich - is 13 Jahre her) von Behringer in die Summe geschleift wurde, und das Ding hat gewaltig Pfund gemacht.


----------



## siktuned (25. September 2008)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort...

Zu den Subgruppen: ich weiss nicht, ob unser Mixer sowas hat...im Moment hab ich die Mikrofone einfach auf die ersten 6 Kanäle verteilt... hier ist das Teil, vllt. kannst du mir helfen es besser zu machen... http://www.behringer.com/PMP5000/?lang=ger 
Ach ja... der Kompressor hat 2 Kanäle...

Zu der PA: ja haben wir... das Pult ist ein Powermixer und wir haben im moment 2 12"+1" Boxen dran hängen...die nächste Anschaffung wird dann wohl noch ein Verstärker und 2 15"+1" Boxen sein

Zu den extras: Wir hatten tatsächlich schon vor, uns einen 31Band-EQ anzuschaffen...das werden wir jetzt wohl auch tun...


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Autsch. Ich seh gerade, dass das Desk keine Subs hat. Puh dann wirds haarig.
Das einzige was mir da einfällt ist die zwei Kanäle des Kompressors an Aux1 und an Aux2 zu hängen (Aux1=Links, Aux2=Rechts), bei allen Kanälen des Drumkits das Signal an Aux1 und an Aux2 senden, die zwei Ausgänge des Kompressors dann an zwei separate Kanäle (Bsp. Kanal 15+16) des Pults hängen (quasi so ne Art FX-Return).

Mit der Variante wirst du aber ne Menge Fummel-Arbeit haben, bis der Sound sitzt, weil du ja in dem Fall den Kompressor eigentlich als FX-Gerät verwendest, welches den "verfremdeten" Sound zusätzlich in die Summe schleift (Im Gegensatz zu Insert). Du bekommst nach wie vor weiterhin den "dreckigen" Sound des Drumkits voll auf die Summe.

Zu EQ: Den dran, entweder einen Stereo-31-Bänder oder zwei Mono-31-Bänder EQ's

Mal nen Auszug aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz: Ich habe bei den Gig's, die ich gemischt habe, immer versucht, möglichst wenige solcher Geräte einzusetzen, und eher einen guten Sound rein aus den Mischpult-Einstellungen zu holen (EQ-Fummelei, Mic-Positionierung usw.). Ich habe sogar einmal den Drummer gezwungen , sein komplettes Drumkit vollständig neu zu stimmen, und zwar von beiden Seiten: Resonanz- und Schlagfell! ^^

Allerdings: Wie gesagt: Das war alles für Live-Sachen, Studio/Aufnahmen haben wir nie mehr als nur Übungsdemos gemacht.


----------



## siktuned (25. September 2008)

Alles klar...

Nun ja...ich hatte eigentlich ohnehin vor, mir noch 2-3 Mikrofone für die Drums anzuschaffen (HH Tom Nr.4 und OH2) die würden dann platzmäßig nicht mehr ins Pult passen...wenn ich mir nun einen kleinen Mixer besorge und den Kompressor dort in das Ausgangssignal schleife und damit dann in 2 Kanäle des Powermixers gehe...würde das funktionieren?

Zu der Stimmung des Sets: Da muss ich dir völlig recht geben...eine gute Grundstimmung macht einem vieles leichter...ich sehe deshalb immer zu, dass ich gute Felle habe und diese ordentlich gestimmt sind...


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Japp, würde funktionieren. Du würdest sozusagen Kanal 1+2 des "grossen" Pults als Sub's "missbrauchen".

Achtung: Auf jeden Fall auf die Lautstärke-Pegel achten! die Gain's an Kan. 1+2 müssen dann sehr feinfühlig eingestellt werden.

Zu Stimmung des Sets: Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht, wieviel Erfahrung du überhaupt mit Vermikrofonierung eines Drumkits hast, aber ich habe mal unseren Drummer damals ein ganzes Wochenende lang hinter seine Bude gezwungen, um reinzuklopfen, nur damit ich verschiedene Mikro-Positionen ausprobieren konnte.

Bsp. Snare damals: Mikro irgendwo an die Snare dran, bei den Kanal-Einstellungen (EQ-> Hi,Mid,Low) alles auf Mitte (0-Position), und dann den Drummer klopfen lassen, während ich das Mikro hin und hergeschoben habe, bis ich ungefähr den Sound vom Schlagzeug hatte, den es auch in Natur hat. Dann brauchte ich nur noch Feineinstellungen am EQ machen. Fertig.

Und das ganze dann natürlich für den Rest des Drumkits (BD,FT,TT usw.)
Vor allem bei der BD macht die Mikro-Position ca. 75% des Sounds aus (die 75% sind meine ganz pers. Meinung -> Flames bitte an die Admins senden ^^)


----------

